

Ask HN: Replacement for Dropbox / network drive?  - mcgeadyd

We're a 5 person startup and have been using dropbox for as a sort of adhoc file storage. Need something a bit more suited for professional purposes now. In the old days, we would have just got a company server and a set up a network drive. People have been suggesting Huddle or Sugarsync. Any opinions / comments / suggestions etc?  Thanks! Dave
======
jodrellblank
Come again? You don't want to use dropbox because you want to seem
professional? Don't be so daft.

I guess you aren't so daft really, so what isn't dropbox doing for you and
what do you need in a replacement?

~~~
awestley
I have to agree. This I think we just need to know WHY dropbox isn't going to
cut it.

